# Radion XR30w on planted tank



## gregadc (3 Jun 2012)

Hi everyone...
I decided to experiment and document making of my new planted tank.The reason of doing so is test of new lamp which gains on popularity and hooked me up on LED completely.
It's going to be very nice shaped opti white,costume made tank.60cm-60cm-50 H
The reason for doing this thread is purely informative,for myself and for anyone who's looking for any info regarding Radion lamps above planted tanks.I myself couldn't find anything.(?)
Let's start the fun...
Tank after few weeks of waiting for me having time for it...


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Sumatra driftwood goes in


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Some Pagoda Rocks added:

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Woods were removed for laying of heating cable

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Decorations back in the tank

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Time for substrates...

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Power sand

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## gregadc (3 Jun 2012)

Amazonia soil


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Addindg some water befor starting planting...


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

I decided to use product from world of terrariums.
Hygrolon,magic always wet "spongy" material...


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Let's moss up!


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Cryptocoryne parva


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


hygrophila araguaia



Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'cuba'


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


rotala bangladesh



Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


And finallu tank with woter in for a first time....



Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

I will try to give you some info regarding technical equipment used on this tank in the very close future..
Hope you enjoyed.g


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jun 2012)

Hi Greg

Lovely set-up and aquascape! This will no doubt evolve into a real beauty!

Have you seen the latest PFK (June 2012)?  My 60cm shallow tank is in there and I have used the Radion over it. There's some photos comparing the aquascape with TMC 1000ND, Arcadia T5 (Freshwater Pro and Plant Pro), and the Radion. The small images in the magazine don't really show-off the differences very well but in hi-res on my iMac the difference is very obvious.

I find the Radion far too blue in default mode and had to decrease the Royal Blue and Blue outputs to almost 0%. Of course, the unit is designed for the reefkeeper in-mind, but it's still very useable for a planted tank.

What settings have you used?

Have you seen this too - http://www.scapefu.com/2012/05/27/video ... orm-modes/

There's also a video from my shallow tank by Dan Crawford using the Radion here -

viewtopic.php?t=21683&p=221678

All the best,
George


----------

